# flicker shad???



## isaiashortie (Oct 24, 2009)

has any one tried it out heard this is the walleye go to bait was just cheching if any one had any uck with it yet???


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

So far this year, 7 of my 8 Walleye from the bank have been caught with the Berkley frenzy flicker shad in shad color. I also have the silver/black, these are now my favorite cranks. I post on the SW forum.


----------



## isaiashortie (Oct 24, 2009)

im guessing you use the 2in one???


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Sorry, yes 2" although I did just order 2 more of the silver/black and 2 more shad color in the 3". I'm hoping for a little more distance and depth.


----------



## still casting (Jul 9, 2006)

Yes they are good for trolling caught many walleyes yesterday, at OWF tourny at Lake Milton. Thanks for the tip for the guy I met at the dock (you no who your are on the right color).


----------



## isaiashortie (Oct 24, 2009)

so what color did you have the most luck on???


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Keith Kavajecz uses them all of the time and if you go to the thenextbite.com website you will see a lot of good discussions on them and other techniques.


----------



## auglaizewader (Aug 30, 2007)

That is a good bait. They can run at higher speeds, too. I have caught fish on all 4 colors that I bought.


----------



## still casting (Jul 9, 2006)

Shad color was hot also the brown/cooper color.


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

i love the bait! I have 3 in every color but i would say i have caught more fish on firetiger. I only use the big flicker shads.


----------

